# any solution to water overflow in underground tanks?



## musataq (Jun 17, 2012)

we have an underground water tank which is filled by water tankers(vehicular).at times when there is no one to monitor the filling of water the water overflows and mushrooms all over causing immense problems.the filling line,strainer,water meter all are near the tank and the line goes deep down the tank.is there any way/technique/solution to prevent this overflow.i mean..when the tank fills to A CERTAIN LEVEL the filling should close (by any automatic insertion of some obstruction in the line and an alarm to notify too the water tanker that it has filled the tank to the required level) thereby preventing any possible over flows.can you think of any way?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Post an intro and I got the perfect solution 

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Post a intro here for better responses.

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


----------



## musataq (Jun 17, 2012)

sir my intro here

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/my-introduction-20397/#post308530


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Solenoid valve with a float switch and alarm.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

johnlewismcleod said:


> Solenoid valve with a float switch and alarm.


Yup I Would recommend a butterfly valve with electric accuator.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## musataq (Jun 17, 2012)

thank you people for your replies..but what type off motorized butterfly valve to order?specs?


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

That depends on what your plumber can get from the supply house. Availability in Pakistan will be different than what's available here in Texas.

Go to your supply house and tell them what you need, they'll know what's available in your area.


----------



## musataq (Jun 17, 2012)

but sir doesnt that depend upon the pressure the valve can withstand because when there is filling water gushes into the 8 inch line down to a strainer then flow meeter then tank...if the valve is installed in the line before the strainer what characteristic should it have to shut off when the tank level is full...i mean its resisting torque value...


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

You could always go cave man and have the guy filling the tank PAY ATTENTION to what he's doing, and stop the flow when the tank is full.
If he cant handle filling a tank , maybe he can do this job.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

musataq said:


> but sir doesnt that depend upon the pressure the valve can withstand because when there is filling water gushes into the 8 inch line down to a strainer then flow meeter then tank...if the valve is installed in the line before the strainer what characteristic should it have to shut off when the tank level is full...i mean its resisting torque value...


That's why Mississippi recommended the butterfly valve. They are balanced and close reliably under a wide range of pressures and are easy to change out when they fail.

I don't imagine you have much pressure, however, since it sounds like a gravity feed thing from what you described.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

If you can get at the top of the tank you can just use a vent alarm whistle which is meant for an oil tank but it should work just fine here too and costs very little. when the whistle stops, stop filling


----------



## musataq (Jun 17, 2012)

sir can you recommend a reliable butterfly valve along with its specs? and which actuator to be attached to it?its specs,make?...

the whistle idea is great but the butterfly valve just nips the problem in the bud.once the tank fills up to a certain level the filling should CEASE AT ONCE...


----------



## musataq (Jun 17, 2012)

how will the actuator receive the signal to throttle on or off?..


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

musataq said:


> how will the actuator receive the signal to throttle on or off?..


From a float switch in the storage tank.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## musataq (Jun 17, 2012)

sir can you please suggest a float switch most appropriate for this situation..thank you


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

musataq said:


> sir can you please suggest a float switch most appropriate for this situation..thank you


Any float switch that can handle the amp draw of the accuator on the valve will work.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------

